# Anything for hip protection? Broken hip and elbow.



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

So, I just picked up my first "real" bike a new, used '05 blur last Friday. Obviously excited to take it out, I hit up my buddy to go ride the trails near his place in felton. Well half way down, I go over the bars, and now I'm layed up with a broken pelvis and elbow.:madman: 

So obviously there are elbow pads, but is there anything that offers protection for your hips?


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nothing? 
Maybe I posted this in the wrong sub-forum? 
Seems like the best place to ask, or should I go ask the DH guys?


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe some padded shorts?
They're designed for hips, tailbone and lower quads


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

Dude,Hope you heal fast.I too recently fractured my hip.With the upcoming weeks spent recovering I'm either going to grow a FAT arse or get butt cheek implants. .


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Crash pads*

Lycra short with high density foam rows sewn in, no hard shell protection but they work well on strait impact without being too restrictive. crashpads.com . I havent ridden with mine much lately because I rarely take the risk that would require them.


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmmm. I'll have to look into those. Thanks guys.

Problem is, I dont take risks either. I just went over the bars, shoulda been a few bruises and scratches at most. Just my luck I guess, us big guys fall hard.


----------



## PanaBob (Jan 17, 2009)

What did you land in a rock garden??
Damn! Your lucky your back is ok, hope you have a good recovery!
Calcium, sillica, protein, and rest


----------



## Chim Chim (Feb 27, 2009)

*Crash Pads*

Eeeessschp-

I am not sure that the padded shorts would have saved your broken hip, but you can't even tell their on when wearing them on a ride and I can't imagine that they would have made things worse.

I hope you have a good recovery-


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

So any suggestions on padded shorts or are all mtn biking shorts padded? I need some real shorts anyway.


LOL, no rock garden, just a flat HARD packed trail. I'm a big guy and I musta just landed wrong. Heck it wasnt even a bad fall. I've had plenty of worse falls when I was younger... I thought I was just gonna walk it off, then it took a while before I could get up and when I did, it was slow going to get back to my buddies place. Still thought I could rest and Ice it, so I went home and went to bed. By morning, I figured I best go get checked out just in case 'cause the amount of pain I was in didnt feel like it was just bruising...

Guess I'm just old and fat, but I'm only 24!


----------



## Chim Chim (Feb 27, 2009)

*padded shorts*

http://www.crash-pads.com/mountain-bike-short-p-57.html

I bought my shorts from the company above, but I am sure that sixsixone also makes a padded short.


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link, seems like they have several options.
So do you just were regular shorts over them? Do you wear anything underneath them?


----------



## Chim Chim (Feb 27, 2009)

*Crash pads*

I wear lycra-type bicycle shorts under the crash pads and then I wear cargo shorts over the top. It sounds like a lot, but you really don't notice them. I am not twenty or thirty anymore, so I don't have anything to prove. I do, however, like to ride and don't want to miss out on a ride because I am in recovery.


----------



## Psycho Dad (May 21, 2006)

I broke my right hip in a mountain biking accident in May '09. I bought a 3 pad football short off of Ebay and am going to put some football hip pads in them and see how they work. Will wear my lyrca shorts or baggies over them.


----------



## Reid Hollister (Apr 15, 2009)

I have some matrix brand hip pads originally designed for paintball. Started wearing them after I slid into a tree at about 20mph flying down the trail and got a wicked bone bruise and messed something up inside it (didn't go to the doctor, just walked it off). It's been about 2 months since then and it still hurts a little bit if I lay directly on it, but the swelling has finally gone down.


----------



## nowshon (Aug 28, 2008)

While I've never broken a hip, I have osetoporosis and wear hip pads for prevention. I have always sought out padding that's more sophisticated than the typical closed cell padding that most bike companies offer. There are quite a few options in the general medical field as well as bike/MC industry. Google "hip savers" and "KPH hip protector" and "poc hip shorts". The POC are interesting because they're slimmer and offer the padding material that is fluid then hardens on impact. I bought a pair and found their "chamois" sucks, so I took a pair of road bike shorts into a tailor and had them transfer the better chamois into the POC shorts. Prepare to pay good money for any solution you choose. A few years ago I bought the KPH pads and boxer-style briefs that come with them, and had the pad pockets sewn onto some chamois padded liner shorts. That combo has lasted a good long while, and allows me to wear two layers - liner shorts plus baggies.


----------



## 181picklz (Aug 5, 2009)

I broke my pelvis bady late in 05' riding MX. Depending on what you broke I don't think padding is an issue unless your injury causes you discomfort during normal riding. The chances of breaking it again I would imagine are slim till you get old. I just try to make a concious effort not to let the seat smack me in the backside. Even when I got back into MX for a little while after I didn't really notice it.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

*giving these a try*

I haven't broke my hip, but boy have I had some wicked bruises falling in rock gardens. I'm still a noob really only been riding about a year and some, but only 'bout 1x week. I'm technically much better and haven't done this in a while, but it only takes once. I'm gonna give these a try.

http://www.rockgardn.com/items/body-armor/cya-shorts-cya-shorts-detail.htm


----------



## Paulie2011 (May 22, 2011)

Hi there many thanks for this. I have recently fractured my hip (rather surprisingly) in a nasty fall off my commute bike onto tarmac. I have been sitting here thinking I won't be able to MTB again, but it looks like the POC shorts are going to be perfect. There's another side to this story, so I'm going start a new thread, but I hope you are still riding and enjoying it.


----------

